# New Stock For The 500



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share this.
Picking up a freshwater atlantic stingray and 2 P-Bass for the 500..

I'm ripping the river rock out today and going with sand.......

Pretty excited...Might even post a pic or two........


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Peacock Bass?... that would be nice... i'd like to see some pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Peacock Bass?... that would be nice... i'd like to see some pics


Appreciated Hannibal...I'll get pics up....Just be in a day or two...Gotta let the sand settle......
Stupid P-bass are exspensive up here thats for sure....
$250 for a foot long and $150 for a much shorter one...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see what you put together


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see this tank. Sounds cool


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Can't wait to see this tank. Sounds cool


Thanks..
Got my maitnence person comming today to due water change and clean up the tank and rip the rock out...Should have sand in it by this afternoon and hopefully pick up the new stock tomarrow.........
Thinking about aybe picking up some more P-bass for tank as well.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sounds like a good plan AK looking forward to seeing the change. so post pics you sexy mofo. those peacock bass are going to be awesome

also is this the tank with the giant pacu and clown knife? are they still in there or they been moved?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> sounds like a good plan AK looking forward to seeing the change. so post pics you sexy mofo. those peacock bass are going to be awesome
> 
> also is this the tank with the giant pacu and clown knife? are they still in there or they been moved?


CK has been moved to a 270 gal with a load of bichir and some weird blue cichlids I traded for awhile back....
500 will have P-Bass,stingray,freddy,pimelodus blochii,argentea,and my big Pacu









I will take pics after they settle in....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ahh i see. sounds like a great family in that 500g. good luck with the changes. hope it all goes well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks..Hopefully the stocking works out.....Only problem might be my A-Hole Freddy....lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Peacock Bass?... that would be nice... i'd like to see some pics


Appreciated Hannibal...I'll get pics up....Just be in a day or two...Gotta let the sand settle......
Stupid P-bass are exspensive up here thats for sure....
$250 for a foot long and $150 for a much shorter one...
[/quote]

$150-250 Wow, big bucks!... i'm planning a peacock bass fishing trip in a couple of weeks BTW...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds good cant wait for pics









the p-bass grow quickly so for 100 less its worth it in my mind to go smaller

also make sure you get the right sand for the ray... the really fine stuff will stick to the slime coating and be detrimental to the ray but you probably are aware of this.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bob351 said:


> sounds good cant wait for pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, they are vicious eaters and very fast growers...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> sounds good cant wait for pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreeciated
Sand has been taken care of already........


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats ak, cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Hows it coming along AK? Sounds good, Ive alaways loved P-Bass but I couldnt house them in my 150 gal.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Please take some pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Please take some pics


Cheers
Camera comes with me to the shop today......

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200951-quick-video-update/


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Those pbass look really nice!
How big is your pacu now?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Those pbass look really nice!
> How big is your pacu now?


Appreciated

The P-Bass-Atleast 2 are of somewhat quality..the other has very dull marking compared to the other's

My pacu is a solid 23 inch in length.......He is just about 13 inch tall and near 4 inch thick....


----------

